# Tell me why Sativas are different than Indicas



## tstick (Feb 28, 2018)

I already know that people SAY that a Sativa imparts a different effect than does an Indica....The whole spiel about Indicas are more couch lock and stoney where a Sativa is more of an energetic and uplifted kind of high....yeah yeah...heard it a million times. Sativa have more THC and less CBD...visa-versa for Indicas....yeeeeaaaaah...no.

I can't quite figure out why this would be the perception. After all, the psychoactive components are known -the main one being THC...right? Okay, Okay...I'm playing Devil's Advocate to say that.

But what is the difference between two separate strains..one a pure Indica and the other a pure Sativa...IF everything is tested and the THC and other cannabinoids test out to be the same for both?

The ONLY thing that could be making Indicas different from Sativas is everything else other than the known psychoactive components...right? Because what else could be making them so distinctive (apparently) from one another?

So what happens when you combine the two sides? You get strains that apparently uplift you onto the couch for some lively munching and creative resting? lol


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 28, 2018)

That's the beauty about science isn't it?
The more we find out the more questions we have to answer.

My personnel unfounded belief is that there is simply a compound/s in one that is not in the other that is yet to be found.


----------



## tstick (Mar 1, 2018)

Yes you might be right. Or, maybe it's just something that someone started saying when Indicas first started to appear on the scene. Up until that point, pretty much everything was Sativa coming from South of the border. But, as I recall, it was during the Vietnam war that GIs started bringing back bunches of SE Asian Indicas. After that, the whole thing about one being different than the other was established. But I certainly got high AF on those old Sativas back then. I don't ever remember the high as being "energetic" or "up" or anything of the sort. As I recall it, the effect from smoking marijuana was that I got high -in no certain kind of differentiated way....just "high".

Could it be that someone got some mediocre Sativa and then had some really strong Indica and whatever reaction they had at the time started a "wive's tale" about there being a big difference. Maybe the Sativa just wasn't comparable to the Indicas at that time because the Indicas were grown better and processed better than those super-compressed bricks of Sativa. Maybe the difference was/is psychological.....just for the sake of discussion. What do you think?


----------



## LEDandCoffee (Mar 1, 2018)

Honestly unless you're getting pure genetics most things are pretty much a hybrid nowadays anyways.


----------



## projectinfo (Mar 1, 2018)

I think it has more to do with cbn, if you harvest later when there are more amber Trichs is what makes me tired. 

I harvest at different times for a sleeper sativa or a more active indica.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 1, 2018)

I definitely don't think its a wives tale.

I prefer a Sativa or a Sativa dom. I like to party rather than just sit there unable to move.
What makes the Sativa have a different leaf shape (narrow) and in the main less leaf to flower ratio? There are differences in the species so why not the effect itself?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 1, 2018)

the leaf shape and density are environmental, sativas are from a more arid region in general, with higher peak temperatures, and a longer growing season. the thin leaf structure and density helps cut down transpiration, and allows better ventilation .
indicas, on the other hand, are from a cooler, more humid region with shorter days and growing seasons. they have developed broader leaves to absorb as much light as possible, during their shorter mountain days. the broad leaves also absorb warmth during the day to help keep the plant warm through the cold mountain nights.
none of this is from scholarly articles, but my own opinion. could be wrong...


----------



## tstick (Mar 1, 2018)

It could be that since Sativas take much longer to complete flowering and ripening, they get harvested too early when the trichomes are clear....and people don't get as high so they feel like they are energized -because they aren't High-high. Indicas ripen relatively early and are much more manageable and productive to grow indoors than are Sativas. In that way, Indicas can fully ripen in ~60 days, whereas a Sativa might take twice that amount of time. Maybe the easier-to-achieve ripeness of Indicas make them seem like they get people more stoney-stoned, couch-locked, etc. 

But, like I say, as I remember it, the old "skunk" was a Sativa and when you smoked it, you definitely didn't become the life of the party! lol! No disrespect, but I think a lot of these differentiations are made to market the plethora of strains out there....which are (as has already been mentioned) hybrids of the two. All this "70/30" or "60/40"....I think it's bullshit to lead people into thinking that one is markedly different than the other....Come on. 

A pure Sativa and a pure Indica are SO rare these days....I don't even know if I'd believe it if I saw one ever again. Everything is a hybrid now (as has been mentioned). Unfortunately, a lot of these hybrids were made from old genetics that came from selected cultivars that did NOT stink....or from genetics that made a faster growing/shorter flowering offspring and had little to do with maintaining specific, landrace traits. Too bad, in my opinion, because those old traits were where those delicious flavors came from.

I think that Sativas and Indicas are mostly differentiated by their flavors rather than their effect. If a strain is grown well and grown to its full ripeness, and it's from genes that give it a good smell and taste, then it should get you high....and getting high, to me, means chilling and being introspective and feeling relaxed with the world. It's not a thrill-seeking kind of trip for me. That's the feeling that what I like to call "good" weed gives me.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 2, 2018)

tstick said:


> It could be that since Sativas take much longer to complete flowering and ripening, they get harvested too early when the trichomes are clear....and people don't get as high so they feel like they are energized -because they aren't High-high. Indicas ripen relatively early and are much more manageable and productive to grow indoors than are Sativas. In that way, Indicas can fully ripen in ~60 days, whereas a Sativa might take twice that amount of time. Maybe the easier-to-achieve ripeness of Indicas make them seem like they get people more stoney-stoned, couch-locked, etc.
> 
> But, like I say, as I remember it, the old "skunk" was a Sativa and when you smoked it, you definitely didn't become the life of the party! lol! No disrespect, but I think a lot of these differentiations are made to market the plethora of strains out there....which are (as has already been mentioned) hybrids of the two. All this "70/30" or "60/40"....I think it's bullshit to lead people into thinking that one is markedly different than the other....Come on.
> 
> ...


Skunk was and is a hybrid. Sure the thin leaf is more wanted but as a hybrid its a hybrid.

Ill have to disagree on effect. I much prefer a sativa leaning hybrid for myself but generally the public prefer an Indica leaning ( not all but id say 70/30) One customer loves them all but likes the Sativa for mornings, daytime and arvo and the Indica leanings for evening and night. Its not unusual for him to be running 3 mull bowls.( daily smoker of 40 odd years)


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 2, 2018)

I know what you mean .

But one big difference is an indica wont make me flower her for 16 weeks


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 2, 2018)

I want up lifting happy weed as i find some ogs actually make me kinda mean lol

So im on the search for the chink eyed happy as fuck weed as a child.....

But mabey because i was a child at the time i could just enjoy it more?... now im like shit i got stuff to do lol


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 2, 2018)

And i dont mind them but i dont care for heart racey weed either 

And pure sleep weeds arent good either when you got shit to do...

Mabey going to try some cbd seeds

But i was not impressed with the cbd weed i sampled from the dispensaries up here anyway


----------



## Tim1987 (Mar 2, 2018)

It all gets me sufficiently "stoned". Some more potent than others, and sometimes more in my head than body, and vice versa. Maybe some make me nod off sooner than later, but i believe the "high" feels the same. Like getting / growing something different than what you've been smoking can feel stronger or different, but soon after the novelty wears off and you steel feel stoned. IMHO same shit different smell, same as alcohol beer, wine, spirits all vary in their own way but at the end of the day youre still drunk. Peace bro


----------



## tstick (Mar 11, 2018)

^^^This is something I've thought about a lot. When I was smoking back in the 70's we never differentiated the type of high we got. It was that you smoked pot and you got high (or stoned or bjamboed....whatever you want to call it), lol! All the terms were interchangeable back then....they all meant the same thing. 

Since the days of medical marijuana recommendations, dispensaries attempted to separate and differentiate the strains according to whatever the medical-user's symptoms were. _"Oh, you have a lot of tension and can't sleep? Well then, an Indica will help with that."_ Or, _"You like getting high but you don't want that 'heavy' kind of high? Well then, try a Sativa because they lift you up." _But, like I said earlier, most of the smoke we were getting back in those days was some kind of Mexican/South American landrace Sativa....and we got high, stoned, etc. as fuck. I don't ever recall wanting to go jet skiing after smoking a joint of that old school, landrace weed! Never! So how could those old Sativas knock us out when they were 'supposed to' lift us up? The answer...

...the answer is that the market/industry -whatever you want to call it, created the differentiations and applications of thousands of strains to the thousands of symptoms that are common to almost everyone -sore back, anxiety, trouble sleeping, lack of creative thinking, relaxation....and so on. All of a sudden, the market said, "Hey! We have specific strains for each one of those things!"

So the idea spread that every one of the thousands and thousands of strains out there, could potentially have it's own, unique application for a specific desired effect -(while at the same time having all the same, exact, psychoactive components as the next)...The only real way to know which one was best for you would be to keep coming back and trying them all until you happened onto the perfect matchup....which could take forever. And, in that process of strain testing, people fall into the trap of going along with the hype of the marketplace.

Then THC/cannabinoid testing came about, And suddenly, the game switched to focus on producing the strains that tested highest for THC or the strains that had high CBD levels. And I've tried many of those super-high (30%+) strains....which left me nowhere near as high as they _should_ have....and in fact, weren't really even that pleasant or enjoyable at all. The high CBD strains didn't do much, either.

By deduction, there must be something that's still missing. What else could it be besides the flavonoids and terpenes? Those are the things that I keep noticing is missing from about almost everything on the market today -no smell and no flavor. What then differentiates the strains? Hmmmmm....I'm not great at math, but I can put two and two together.

What's so hard about breeding strains for more smell and flavor? The answer is that most of the stinky and tasty traits were bred out of the landrace strains to keep the grow ops stealthy....and as a result, now there are few (if any) real landrace genetics -indoors or outdoors, left. It's all just....gone....or hiding out in super-secret places -which is what I'd prefer to believe...but I doubt it because, IF someone had the real deal, then they could literally take over the market. There is so much bland stuff out there, now -really, really well-grown -BEAUTIFULLY grown.....but bland, bland, bland. And saying that probably doesn't even make sense to a lot of younger folks because they have all this beautiful -looking stuff to choose from that smells a little bit like grapes if you smash your face into a ripe bud....or smells a little bit pine tree-like, etc. Yet they don't have any idea of what some of that old school landrace marijuana tasted like...or smelled like from across the room when someone walked in with a baggy of the skunk in their pocket.

It could always be worse....but I just wish I had the GALLON-SIZE jar of landrace seeds that I used to scrape out onto a double-album cover. If I did, then I'd be two things: 1. Rich and: 2. High.

 Peace!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 11, 2018)

If your breeding or cultivating a land race strain then its no longer a land race strain. People like Kevin are attempting to "go back in time" and find stuff that was bread out.


----------



## tstick (Mar 12, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> If your breeding or cultivating a land race strain then its no longer a land race strain. People like Kevin are attempting to "go back in time" and find stuff that was bread out.


That's beautiful, man. The guy obviously knows from experience. He nailed it. I wish him the best and hope that I can one day try and grow some of the old school skunk.


----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (Mar 14, 2018)

SHall we add ruderalis to the question?

THeres hundreds of cannabinoids of course theres more to it then just THC and CBD ratio levels


----------



## tstick (Mar 20, 2018)

Actually, cannabis ruderalis is something I will avoid. I tried a few autos and they all had an odd flavor that didn't appeal to me. Also, I just didn't get any enjoyment out of growing autos. I see their appeal for some people, but not for me. 

Kevin Jodrey in those videos above, has basically said everything that needs to be said about the old vs. the new. I suspected something like this, but he confirmed what I was thinking in a way that went beyond my previous knowledge. Now, for me, there is no longer a question. The mystery is solved. The real, old school weed went away due to the risk it posed to growers of that time. Now, he (and maybe a few others) are trying to bring the important aspects of it back into the present day. I hope I see the day and get to smoke some of what they are working on.


----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (Mar 29, 2018)

tstick said:


> Actually, cannabis ruderalis is something I will avoid. I tried a few autos and they all had an odd flavor that didn't appeal to me. Also, I just didn't get any enjoyment out of growing autos. I see their appeal for some people, but not for me.
> 
> Kevin Jodrey in those videos above, has basically said everything that needs to be said about the old vs. the new. I suspected something like this, but he confirmed what I was thinking in a way that went beyond my previous knowledge. Now, for me, there is no longer a question. The mystery is solved. The real, old school weed went away due to the risk it posed to growers of that time. Now, he (and maybe a few others) are trying to bring the important aspects of it back into the present day. I hope I see the day and get to smoke some of what they are working on.


Exactly its like hemp, autoflowers usually have it, I dont touch it usually, not bad though since it can be had for same price as reggies some decent auto


----------



## knight mare (Mar 29, 2018)

If you want soaring high's cut your plant when only 30% of tric's are cloudy if you want couch lock cut when most are amber.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 29, 2018)

if you cut when you only have 30% cloudy trichs, it's going to be weak. like eating green nanners.


----------



## Bugeye (Mar 29, 2018)

knight mare said:


> If you want soaring high's cut your plant when only 30% of tric's are cloudy if you want couch lock cut when most are amber.


Not good for anxiety. Let it ripen all the way.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 29, 2018)

knight mare said:


> If you want soaring high's cut your plant when only 30% of tric's are cloudy if you want couch lock cut when most are amber.


you can cut a Indica as early as you like and it wont be speedy like a Sativa. You can cut a Sativa late and it wont be couch lock like a Indica.


----------



## Bugeye (Mar 29, 2018)

I think a high percentage of "sativas" grown today are not grown properly. If you want to really understand a pure sativa high I think you need to locate some pure strains grown outdoors in the correct geographic locations nearer the equator than most of the US. They need the long constant days and constant temps to finish at full capacity. Pretty hard to do indoors given increased stretch between nodes and limitations on lighting.


----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (Mar 29, 2018)

knight mare said:


> If you want soaring high's cut your plant when only 30% of tric's are cloudy if you want couch lock cut when most are amber.


Thats wasting a harvest if you cut early, yes it affects the high but Ill take cloudy and amber


----------



## Humple (Apr 15, 2018)

On the sativa vs. indica question - the only real difference I've found is that indica and indica-heavy hybrids tend to give me greater pain-relief. (If my knees go numb, I'm content.) The "high" is otherwise the same. I never get what I assume people mean by a "head-high"; my mental processes seem to remain unaffected, regardless of strain. My wife, on the other hand, gets high no matter what. She turns into a real philosopher/theologian/scientist every time (she has a lot of epiphanies). Haha...


----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (Apr 17, 2018)

Humple said:


> On the sativa vs. indica question - the only real difference I've found is that indica and indica-heavy hybrids tend to give me greater pain-relief. (If my knees go numb, I'm content.) The "high" is otherwise the same. I never get what I assume people mean by a "head-high"; my mental processes seem to remain unaffected, regardless of strain. My wife, on the other hand, gets high no matter what. She turns into a real philosopher/theologian/scientist every time (she has a lot of epiphanies). Haha...


Indicas have higher CBD ratio then sativas hence the pain releif, the high yes its there as well but the CBN and CBD contrast it to more of a stoney feeling then a psychedelic trip that a pure sativa might tend to give, THC has its medicinal properties as well besides psycoactive, THC kills cancer cells, while CBD may affect pain or inflamation and anxiety.


----------



## spilly1 (May 4, 2018)

Pretty much


----------



## alltatup (May 5, 2018)

I agree with what was said above: the basic differences come from where the cannabis originally grew: closer to the equator with mostly 12/12 days or farther from the equator with long days of summer followed by a cooling-down fall. I've also read that landrace Indicas had more THC than landrace Sativas. But the high is definitely not defined by THC alone, which is why I use a Nova decarb machine to preserve the terpenes.

I harvest Indicas like WoS Afghan Kush when most of the triches are cloudy with a few still clear and an amber here and there: the high is definitely not couch lock, but incredibly relaxing and cerebral. I like to blend strains together (after harvest), cuz when you mix all those terps and cannabinoids together, the synergy is magic!


----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (May 5, 2018)

alltatup said:


> I agree with what was said above: the basic differences come from where the cannabis originally grew: closer to the equator with mostly 12/12 days or farther from the equator with long days of summer followed by a cooling-down fall. I've also read that landrace Indicas had more THC than landrace Sativas. But the high is definitely not defined by THC alone, which is why I use a Nova decarb machine to preserve the terpenes.
> 
> I harvest Indicas like WoS Afghan Kush when most of the triches are cloudy with a few still clear and an amber here and there: the high is definitely not couch lock, but incredibly relaxing and cerebral. I like to blend strains together (after harvest), cuz when you mix all those terps and cannabinoids together, the synergy is magic!





spilly1 said:


> Pretty much


Yup dayquil and nyquil, that would make a great sales pitch for the naive lol

And yes the ecuatorial thing influence THC V levels a lot, certain strains grow better in these regions due to them prone to having higher THC V levels in this part of planet

But these strains are for true THC connoseiurs only, mind blowing stuff that will leave you seeing traces


----------



## tstick (May 14, 2018)

And what's more...

Crystalline THCa is available on the market. And, if there was ever any question about whether or not THC, by itself, is "the" objective behind defining potency, then it should be clear, for anyone who has dabbed pure crystalline THCa, it just isn't "it". 

Another thing that's becoming very popular are all the concoctions of crystalline THCa with isolated terpenes and CBD mixed together into a cocktail of all these purified elements....Guess what? Nope. 

I mean, don't get me wrong....If you dab some these things, then you're going to get high....But, still....Is it "the" high that went missing from the marijuana community a couple of generations ago? Well, from someone who has been there and done both....the answer is _no_.


----------



## GoatSoup (May 16, 2018)

I'm looking for some shit like I had in Hilo in ~'81. Two hits and I was giggling, after four hits the lights on Hilo bay had me mesmerized. Must have been some Puna Butter or something? Great Shit from a hippie in a pizza parlor @ $15 an oz!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 17, 2018)

i'd like all of you to consider the "aura" of the times. in the 60s and 70s, a lot of people were into the free love, peace, music trip, didn't care about money, had a whole sea of people behind them that would protest for peace at the drop of a hat. young people wanted to expand their minds, and hadn't gotten the idea into their heads yet that they were entitled to everything in life with no effort. there was an atmosphere of possibility, that great things could happen...they didn't, but they could have.....

now the "aura" is greed, anger, entitlement, fear......people not only care about money, they'll kill you over it. young people quit wanting to expand their minds, and want to expand their portfolios...most young people feel like they should just be given what they want, which i've never understood, and never will. now there is an atmosphere of impending doom....what will kill us first? a meteor? a volcano? or will we just continue to slowly poison ourselves with pollution till we either all die or mutate into something that can live in it?

so, no matter how good weed was then, or is now, theres a lot of the attitude, the spirit, the soul gone from our society...and i think that's part of the "high that went missing"


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 17, 2018)

IDK...maybe.

I think it may just be tolerance. I don't smoke very much at all. Yesterday I had one cone of Strawberry Amnesia at about 10 am. I had an uplifting high till about 2-3pm at which time I prolonged the feeling by going to wine. One nice long high, just as I remember as a teenager. Ive never really liked a stone, I much prefer a high.

The trouble with drugs is tolerance and chasing the elusive early highs.


----------



## tstick (Jun 4, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'd like all of you to consider the "aura" of the times. in the 60s and 70s, a lot of people were into the free love, peace, music trip, didn't care about money, had a whole sea of people behind them that would protest for peace at the drop of a hat. young people wanted to expand their minds, and hadn't gotten the idea into their heads yet that they were entitled to everything in life with no effort. there was an atmosphere of possibility, that great things could happen...they didn't, but they could have.....
> 
> now the "aura" is greed, anger, entitlement, fear......people not only care about money, they'll kill you over it. young people quit wanting to expand their minds, and want to expand their portfolios...most young people feel like they should just be given what they want, which i've never understood, and never will. now there is an atmosphere of impending doom....what will kill us first? a meteor? a volcano? or will we just continue to slowly poison ourselves with pollution till we either all die or mutate into something that can live in it?
> 
> so, no matter how good weed was then, or is now, theres a lot of the attitude, the spirit, the soul gone from our society...and i think that's part of the "high that went missing"


VERY well-said! I agree with this 100%.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 4, 2018)

tstick said:


> I already know that people SAY that a Sativa imparts a different effect than does an Indica....The whole spiel about Indicas are more couch lock and stoney where a Sativa is more of an energetic and uplifted kind of high....yeah yeah...heard it a million times. Sativa have more THC and less CBD...visa-versa for Indicas....yeeeeaaaaah...no.
> 
> I can't quite figure out why this would be the perception. After all, the psychoactive components are known -the main one being THC...right? Okay, Okay...I'm playing Devil's Advocate to say that.
> 
> ...


Its more complicated than that. Used to be that we thought that thc was the only psychoactive cannabinoid.

It's not. There are four. I don't remember them. There are also over 60 cannabinoids all together.

Those cannabinoids at different ratios is what gives a different buzz.

Terpenes play a role in the buzz.

If you haven't experienced the difference it's because you haven't had pure sativas or pure indicas.

I've had sativas make me pace the floor with a racing heart. I've had indicas make my body throb so hard I couldn't move for hours.

Don't believe me. Grow a true 16-20 week sativa and see what it does.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 4, 2018)

one of the first plants i grew indoors was a very sativa heavy bag seed. not gonna say it was a landrace, but i saw no indica in her at all, took 14 weeks to get 5% amber. it was awesome, super day time weed, get shit done and laughed my ass of while doing it, wish i had taken a cut of it


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 4, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> one of the first plants i grew indoors was a very sativa heavy bag seed. not gonna say it was a landrace, but i saw no indica in her at all, took 14 weeks to get 5% amber. it was awesome, super day time weed, get shit done and laughed my ass of while doing it, wish i had taken a cut of it


Indicas have been used to make hybrids that flower faster and more weight. 

I love sativas. Get stuff done. I hate smoking a bowl and being stuck during the day.


----------



## Jimmy the vest uk (Jun 4, 2018)

One time I ran out of flower and decided to smoke some Vaped flower, I felt my body was heavy but my mind completely clear. If I’m right I had removed the thc from the flower but still had all the cbd’s and stuff and could really feel the difference from smoking it fresh out the bag where I would have a head high too


----------



## DownUnderDoper (Jun 4, 2018)

I think terpenes may play a bigger role than previously thought. 

https://www.leafly.com/news/cannabis-101/infographic-what-are-cannabis-terpenes-and-how-do-they-affect-you


----------



## Sweetred (Aug 7, 2018)

tstick said:


> VERY well-said! I agree with this 100%.


Ditto, these words should on billboards across this land !


----------



## GypsyGenetics (Oct 28, 2018)

I prefer afgani-indicas myself.. strong stuff..
I find a common misconception with this question.. I believe each form of satia and indica have more classifications then just that... Each developing with accordance of the season length, light spectrome, and nutrient levels... these have crafted these genetics to adjust to these conditions.. for example a 12 week strain will not necessarily be more potent, but it will have a much more complex thc molacole.. this will determine the effects of the substance, as well as to each person chemesty is lil different.. they have sub catigories for sativa and indicas..
That why I always recommend legit genetics..


----------



## shushubandora (Nov 5, 2018)

For me it's bit different. 
Good haze is great all day smoke but some strains make my eyes too red. Forgetting things is also big problem.

Kush are crazy addictive for me, If I have chance I'll smoke till I fall asleep (when my wife is away). I try to keep OG for night. 

Skunks are my favorite lately, many flavors and decent smoke. Not too agrresive


----------



## LinguaPeel (Nov 11, 2018)

Different plants attract different symbiotic microbes through their unique carbs, minerals, etc. Said microbes produce their own unique brand of secondary metabolite cocktails: the microbe demographic and what it's fed are a direct impact on unique isoprenoid profiles. (Yes, the microbes use micronutrients and plant waste,not just sugars)

Everyone grows their full library the same and you can tell. People used to grow one tailored "strain" (crop) and it was better. Known by its grower and locale only, not some barely relevant strain name or "indica or Sativa bro" designation. All plants who were lacking or had an abundance in a specific exudate simply shared with its siblings in a common soil. The soil and pheno adapted to each other, no mixed signals from 40 different mutts. 

_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-

The whole argument of "old weed sucked, it's tolerance and rose colored memories making stubborn old timers miss it" is absolute nonsense.. A lot of people forget that weed exists outside of dispensary scenes lol. Old timers still grow the same shit they been growing for decades and some of it gets you way higher than any modern stuff. When's the last time you smoked some scraggly seedy brown from an old timer? Some of that stuff will get you a high you didn't even know about. Ever hallucinated off weed? Then you really can't speak on it. Quit pretending the opportunity to try old school weed is gone. Dudes in their 70s still growing it all over the country. Wonder why they stuck with their old Thai instead of something quicker and higher yielding? Hmmmm... Cuz they found the good high and stuck with it. People who don't give a fuck about making money off it.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 11, 2018)

Why are they different?

Cuz, the good lord knew I wouln't get anything done without the other.


----------

